# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Angular >  کنترل کپچا برای انگولار

## kavayo

سلام
یه کنترل کپچا واسه انگولار می خواستم
کنترل کپچا گوگل در قسمت سرور خطا میده

----------

